# Oil Pressure Alarm



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a 7200. During the winter I had my dealer work on it, transmission issues and a wiring harness because mine was dry rotated an cracked and shorting out the switch that operates the PTO shaft. Most of the instrument panel didn't work at various time. Long story, but, the general manager had his guys build an new harness for it. instead of purchasing one for 1700.00. It has worked great until today. Oil pressure alarm would come on and go off. I was in a very rough field. The oil is new in the tractor, and full. Could I have a short? Where do I look? What color wire?

I would think it could be a loose wire at either end possibly. Any help would be appreciated, really need to be baling not put it back in the shop.

Thanks

Scott


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

OOOPS

wrong thread

Maybe someone can put it in the correct one.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

If the dealer built it they should be able to tell you, rough ground on and off loose connection or shorted wire my best guess.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Have you checked to be sure both ends of the wire are fully plugged in or on? My guess would be either that or poor wire crimp. Do agree with Beav, talk to dealership.


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks guys we are working it out


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We bought a tractor that somebody tee'd in a mechanical gauge and ran that up to the dashboard.

First time we pulled the motor to do a clutch job I found the bad connection in the harness and fixed that, was the same connection as the gauge was reporting on&#8230;


----------

